# Duyuru > Kültür >  Bu ülkenin sessiz kahramanlarının anısına...

## bozok

*Bu ülkenin sessiz kahramanlarının anısına...* 


*Metehan DEMİR* 
*Hürriyet Gzt.*
*3 Mayıs 2008* 




*Yıllardır şu ifadelerle dolu haberleri hangimiz okumadık ki: ‘Güneydoğu’da Gabar’da, Cudi’de, Kuzey Irak’ta, sınır bölgesinde, kırsalda PKK’lı teröristler ile çatışma çıktı. Geniş çaplı operasyonlar devam ediyor.’*


Benzer cümleler kimi zaman bu ülkenin yüreğine ateş gibi düşen şehit haberlerini, bazen de yaralanan askerlerini anlattı. 

Ama, bu ülkede Güneydoğu’da, batıdakilerin tabiri ile de* ‘oralarda’* olanları, okumak bizim için ne kadar kolay olduysa, yaşamak da o kadar zor oldu. 

Oralarda yaşananları, *‘çok üzüldük’* diye başlayan rutin bir psikoloji ile hızla okuyup geçtiğimiz cümlelerin sonrasında, maalesef Türkiye’nin kendi anlamsız iç kavgalarına dalıp gidiverdik. 

Tıpkı, son iki haftada bu ülke için toprağa düşmüş 10’dan fazla şehidimizde olduğu gibi. 

Tıpkı, daha önceki binlerce şehidimizde olduğu gibi. 

O dağlardan buralara baktıklarında, bu çocukların nasıl bir hayal kırıklığı içinde,* ‘Siz orada ne yapıyorsunuz’* dercesine bizi süzdüğünü hissetmek zor değil.

2000 metre rakımlı tepelerde, kuş uçmaz kervan geçmez yerlerde, keskin ayazı ve yağışı insanın iliklerine işleyen hırçın coğrafyalarda görev sadece ülke sevgisi ile yapılır. 


İsterseniz dünyanın en yüksek maaşını verin, isterseniz hanlar hamamlar verin yüreğinde şehitlerin sınırlarını kanla çizdiği toprakların mirasına sahip çıkma duygusu olmayan hiç kimseye bunu para pulla yaptıramazsınız. 

şu anda, Hakkari, Cudi, Gabar kırsalında günlerce sürecek görevine çıkmaya hazırlanan, Zap suyunun sessizlikte kulakları sağır eden akıntısı paralelinde sınırı bekleyen generalinden erine askerler işte bu ülkenin çocuklarıdır. 


Ve bu çocuklar da ülkenin gerçek kahramanlardır. 

üünkü hiç konuşmazlar. 

üünkü, gerçek kahramanlar hiç konuşmazlar. 



Onlar, milliyetçilik denilince, sadece slogan atmayı, kafa tokuşturmayı, belindeki *‘makina’* ile etrafa korku salmayı anlamazlar. Sessizce gelir, görevlerini yapar ve sessizce de giderler. 


şehitlerin naaşı nasıl bu duyguyla göğe yükselirse, arkalarında bıraktıkları rütbeli, rütbesiz tüm silah arkadaşları da görevleri bitince aramıza hiçbir şey olmamış gibi karışırlar. Hiç konuşmazlar. üünkü, konuşanlar değil, onlar gibi sessiz kalanlar gerçek milliyetçi ve kahramanlardır. 



*MİLLETİN YüREğİNE FISILDARLAR*


Her gün dağlarda bu vatan evlatlarının yazdığı nice destanı yine onlar en iyi bilenlerdir. Bunları da yüksek sesle anlatmazlar ama bu milletin yüreğine fısıldarlar. 

*Onlar, bu ülkenin üanakkale Savaşı’nda hayatını kaybeden bir neslin torunlarıdır.* 

Böyle kahramanlar sayesinde bu ülke 1984’den bu yana kanlı PKK terörüne karşı yıkılmadan ve tavizsiz ayakta durabiliyor. 

İşte Kuzey Irak’ta o dondurucu soğuğa rağmen başarı ile gerçekleştirilen son kara harekatında bu anlamda bir dostumuz öyle bir hikaye aktardı ki, bu hafta Ankara’nın sıkıcı siyasi gerginliklerini yansıtmaktansa, bu kahramanları anlatmanın daha yerinde olacağını düşündük.

Bu nedenle de, teyidini aldıktan sonra bu gözlerimizi yaşartan ama aslında bizi hiç şaşırtmayan unutulmaz olayı sizinle paylaşmaya karar verdik… 


*Kuzey Irak’ta PKK’ya yürütülen operasyonun en yoğun olduğu günlerin birinin akşamında toplanma bölgesinde askerler planlı görevlerini yavaş yavaş bitirip bir araya gelmeye başlarlar.* 

*Birliğin komutanı, yanındaki yardımcı ile genel durumu değerlendirmektedir. O sırada önlerinde yürüyen askerlerden birinin hafifçe aksadığı ve arkadaşına yaslanarak yürüdüğü dikkatini çeker. Yardımcısına, ‘Bu askerimiz neden aksıyor. Yaralı yoktu diye biliyorum. Nedir bu durum?’ diye sorar.*

*Yardımcısı ise, ‘Komutanım, bendeki bilgi de öyle. Yaralımız yok’ şeklinde olunca, komutan, ‘Peki neden bu askerimiz böyle yürüyor?’ diye üsteler.*

*Komutan hemen, askerin yanına gider ve sorar: ‘Oğlum neyin var, neden aksıyorsun?’*



*‘üATIşMADAN üEKERSİNİZ DİYE YARALANDIğIMI SüYLEYEMEDİM’*



*Kısa süren bir sessizlikten sonra komutan tekrar, ‘Oğlum yanıt versene’ diye ısrar edince askerin ağzından şu cümleler dökülür:*



*‘Komutanım, dünkü çatışmada yaralandım. Ama önemsizdi. Kurşun sıyırdı geçti. şimdi sadece sızısı biraz arttı. Ondan hafifçe aksıyorum. Dün olaydan sonra, beni, yaralandım diye bu çatışmadan geri çekersiniz ve arkadaşlarımı bu kutsal görevde yalnız bırakırım diye korktum. Size söyleyemedim. Affedin’*



*Sessizlik sırası artık komutana gelmişti. Biraz durdu. ünce, askere sarıldı ve sonra yanındakilere askeri göstererek, ‘Benim böyle askerlerim oldukça değil bu eşkıya, tüm dünya Türkiye’me karşı gelse korkmam.’*



İşte böyle…



*KAHRAMANMARAş’IN SON GAZİSİ*



Dün akşam saatlerinde bu satırları yazarken, hurriyet.com.tr’nin manşetler bölümünde bir haber sanki bu satırları teyit etmek için Güneydoğu’dan çok benzer ama aynı zamanda sayısız destanlardan birinin haberini aktarıyordu. 



Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, Dağlıca baskınında yaralanan ve kahramanlığından dolayı TSK üstün Cesaret ve Feragat Madalyası verilen Asteğmen Hüseyin Denizdurduran'ı, Kahramanmaraş’taki Orduevinde kabul ediyordu. Ve bakın burada neler söylüyordu: 



*‘şu anda, Kurtuluş Savaşı’nın kahramanlıkları ile unutulmaz kalelerinden Kahramanmaraş'ın son çıkarttığı bir gazi de sizinle beraber. Asteğmen Hüseyin Denizdurduran, Dağlıca'da devam eden mücadelede görevini hakkıyla yapan kahramanlardan biridir. üatışmada yaralandı. Ankara GATA’ya getirildi. 26 Ekim’de kendisini ziyaret etmiştim. Ziyaretimde çok duygulu bir an yaşadık. Kendisi bana, iyileşir iyileşmez görevine geri döneceğini söyledi. İşte Türk insanının mayası bu. Bu maya ile ayakta duruyoruz. Bu maya bizim her şeyden önce gurur kaynağımız.’*



Bu vatan evladının verdiği yanıt ise alçak gönüllü kahramanların bir cümle ile çok şey anlatan konuşmalarından farksızdı:* ‘Bazı şeyler parayla pulla satın alınmaz. Komutanlarımıza teşekkür ediyorum. Kendilerini ömür boyu unutmayacağım. Ben elimden geleni yaptım, bundan sonra da gerekenler yapılacaktır.’* 



*Bu ülkenin gerçek kahramanlarına…*

----------

